# Colt/Stallion Halter Classes in NJ



## CrazyLegs (Aug 15, 2012)

Can Any One Of You Tell Me If There I Any Horse Show That Do Stallion/Colt Halter Classes North Jersey? My stallion is 1 year and 4 months old and i really wanna get him into the halter classes. I already have been riding him out on trails, he loves it, so forward and willing. He is the best little thing. almost 14 hands or more. Im registering him when he turns 2 with the grade horse association.

































































His Father and Elvis hang together 247, Boaz relies on him. 




















His Mother 




















Also What do you think of his conformation?


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Good luck with your horse in a couple years after he turns up lame from you riding him as a yearling.

And definitely not a stallion prospect.


----------



## CrazyLegs (Aug 15, 2012)

wow harsh much?


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

It's a harsh reality. Horses should not be ridden as yearlings, because it is extremely detrimental to their health in the future. They simply are not physically mature to handle the weight of a rider.

And secondly, grade stallions are a dime a dozen and are not suitable breeding stock in this market saturated with thousands of unwanted, cheap grade foals and horses. He would be much happier as an unridden, gelded yearling.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I looked at this thread thinking to see a nice looking yearling.., that much I did find.. he WOULD be great GELDED! and on pasture for a VERRRYYYYYYYYYYY long time.. Riding a horse at such a yound age your going to have MANY joint issues with him.. He is not grown enough for that. YOUR ALREADY ON TRAILS>> might be a little late sorry to say.. BTW how long have you owned horses? most people this is just not something to do.. Some people don't back horses until they are 4 or 5.. little bit at 3..

IMO this is the perfect way to make a horse lame.


----------



## CrazyLegs (Aug 15, 2012)

Im not planing on gelding him or breeding him for more unwanted horses. He is actually not thinned boned or unhealthy. He is a very strong horse. Not like i ride him every day. Yeah harsh world we all live in. I have scene horses at age 5 that never been handled. He is a very well behaved boy. He doesn't need to be gelded. I have scene mares more nasty then studs. His mother is a mutt horse, yes, bad conformation but great personality and his father is a spanish mustang. What about thoroughbreds. they are started at 2 years old and race there heart out for selfish people. Not like im trotting him. a simple walk for 5 to 15 minutes wont hurt him. He has been walking the trails and going to walks on a rope since he was 2 months. All i asked was about his conformation and where would a stallion halter class would be......


----------



## CrazyLegs (Aug 15, 2012)

did you know we are the only country that gelds and castrates animals yet were over run? Im not on the band wagon for gelding. Gelding doesnt solve behavior just makes them un usable.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

CrazyLegs said:


> Im not planing on gelding him or breeding him for more unwanted horses. Not like im trotting him. a simple walk for 5 to 15 minutes wont hurt him.



we will see about that.. I have a 1yr old filly right now.. I wouldn't even consider putting any weight on them.. It's HORRIBLE FOR THERE JOINTS! If you want a good horse later in life have some patience.. and yes you wanted stuff on halter classes but people care about the welfare and how people care for their horses.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

It's just a very hot-button issue for us. Personally, I do ride my horses at 2 (if they are ready), and I show them as yearling and work with them plenty through their yearling year. Your horse is big and beautiful and would do good in some open show halter classes, but regardless of his size and stature, it is his joints and tendons that are immature, not his bones and muscles. It's hard to see what's going on inside the horse when they look so good on the outside.

And it doesn't matter if you don't intend on gelding him, stallions get through fences, get sold to other people, anything can happen where your horse can find its way to a mate when the time is right. And also, many local shows do not allow stallions - the shows you'd be interested in going to.


----------



## CrazyLegs (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah we will see.


----------



## CrazyLegs (Aug 15, 2012)

Elvis has a bond with me and i with him, he does so much with his ground work its amazing. He is ready for halter class.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

^^ We never said Halter classes you SHOULDNT do.. That is a great idea.. Riding him is not..


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

I didn't say he wasn't ready for a halter class, or that you don't love him dearly, simply that riding him is not a good idea.

I love my filly dearly too, and when she's a yearling we're doing halter, yearling lungeline, and in-hand trail. That's plenty to work on and enjoy showing as a yearling.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

The added weight put pressure on his joints. Period, no matter the speed or anything. His knees aren't closed yet. Sure race horses do it, and how many race horses break down with leg issues? A LOT. He won't last past ten years old.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrazyLegs (Aug 15, 2012)

he is a very big boy, strong back. I not a heavy person. sitting on him and walking up the trail and back wont hurt him.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes agreed, We KNOW that you probably love your boy to death and have a wonderful bond with him! Don't you want him to live a long happy healther joint problem free life? not have to have suppliments because your judgment? and you compare him to racing horses. GO ahead and do that. and he will end up like most of them as well.


----------



## CrazyLegs (Aug 15, 2012)

also, i never said it was good idea to do race horses at that age.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

We aren't talking about his back, we're talking about his knees.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

CrazyLegs said:


> he is a very big boy, strong back. I not a heavy person. sitting on him and walking up the trail and back wont hurt him.


 Why don't you get a vets opinion on that?


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

YES IT WILL! I don't care HOW strong or big he is, his JOINTS are immature. Period.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrazyLegs (Aug 15, 2012)

he is happy, he is with his dad, he gets grass all the time, a great diet and attention he needs. I dont just ride him i take him for walks and he loves to go out.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...2ICACw&usg=AFQjCNFItg7ncFQCmMzsLhW9lwFEAL_xQA

See if you can download this article.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

CrazyLegs said:


> also, i never said it was good idea to do race horses at that age.


 Why? what is your opinion on that? Are they too young? hmmmmm starting to see anything here?


----------



## CrazyLegs (Aug 15, 2012)

you people got me all wrong.


----------



## CrazyLegs (Aug 15, 2012)

Im not going to geld him, Im not going to post again. I have trained him since birth to what he is now. Im proud of him and im still making progress with his ground work.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

You shouldn't even be leaning on him at this age. Saddling, maybe.. Ground diving.. Anything on the ground.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Why don't you explain then? just because you treat and take wonderful care of your horses, don't mean his knees and joints are maturing any faster... We understand YOU THINK he is strong enough.. and maybe he is, maybe not. but any of this LIGHT riding SO young CAN and PROBABLY WILL impact his WHOLE outcome later on in life. We are just trying to help you out a little.. He is just really young.. IMO


----------



## CrazyLegs (Aug 15, 2012)

He already saddles up and stands for it.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Simply put, the weight of your body and the saddle will tear up the growth plates in his knees, whether you're standing, walking, or racing. If that's your decision, then we can't change your mind, just that you're aware of the potential consequences.

Do a little research, and ask your vet. The results will all be the same. Don't be in denial.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

CrazyLegs said:


> Im not going to geld him, Im not going to post again. I have trained him since birth to what he is now. Im proud of him and im still making progress with his ground work.


Dont geld him then that's not the biggest issue.. and yes you have done alot with him.. That is worth being proud of.. but if it were me I wouldn't be proud 10 years down the road when I have a lame horse and it could have been prevented..


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Then go ahead and contribute to the mass amount of unwanted horses.. And come back when your horse ends up personally lame at six.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

He may be a big boy but he's still extremely young to be riding. I also have a yearling colt who with a pedigree that reads like a who's who of cutting legends and has great confo to boot but he is getting the snip as soon as the weather cools down because in this market there is no sense in keeping a stud prospect even when they have many things going for them. My colt is a good sized boy but I wouldn't dare risk his future soundness just because he was okay with someone being on him. Mine is willing to do whatever I ask but just because he is willing does not make it okay. 

I can say from experience that starting them that young will damage them down the road. I have a mare in my pasture that was a 2yo wp futurity champ that was started at about 18 months. She has popped and cracked with pretty much every step she has taken since she was about 5 years old. She is also the only one I own that requires joint supplements and has arthritic changes. 

There is no doubt you love your colt but you need to be his advocate and do things right by him. As oh vair oh said, there are a lot of things you can do with a yearling short of riding them. I would focus on those things and let him enjoy being a youngster until he is of mature riding age.


----------



## CrazyLegs (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah he is young, but this wont effect him. When i wrote im already trail riding him, i meant he has been out and riding but i did not say i ride him every other day. 1 every two weeks the most.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Then what's the point? You can't even teach him much by riding him once every two weeks. There really is no excuse but impatience and uneducated training.


----------



## CrazyLegs (Aug 15, 2012)

IM NOT GELDING HIM. Im not breeding him.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

CrazyLegs said:


> Yeah he is young, but this wont effect him. When i wrote im already trail riding him, i meant he has been out and riding but i did not say i ride him every other day. 1 every two weeks the most.



DO YOU NOT UNDERSTAND WHAT WE ARE SAYING!!!!!!!!! 


IT *IS* GOING TO EFFECT HIM! MAYBE NOT NOW! MAYBE NOT 3 YEARS FROM NOW! BUT IT WILL SOONER RATHER THEN LATER!

a year from now if you continue to do this, get a vet out.. see what they thing about his knees then.. 

just curious how many horses have to broke before? owned? do you have a trainer?


----------



## CrazyLegs (Aug 15, 2012)

he mite not have a star pedigree or great blood line but he is smart and horses dont forget


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Then why not geld him? Please enlighten us as to why he should keep his balls.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

oh vair oh said:


> Then what's the point? You can't even teach him much by riding him once every two weeks. There really is no excuse but impatience and uneducated training.



yes true and Crazylegs: you say you ride him for max 15 minutes when you ride him.. that's also doing nothing but ripping up his growth plates and what not..


----------



## CrazyLegs (Aug 15, 2012)

Im my own trainer. I own my own group of horses That Were i worked and gotten them to where they are today from babys.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

LovesMyDunnBoy said:


> Then why not geld him? Please enlighten us as to why he should keep his balls.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Because they have an inseparable bond that cannot be broken, and he'll save her from the mountain lions like the Black Stallion...


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

CrazyLegs said:


> he mite not have a star pedigree or great blood line but he is smart and horses dont forget


 horses don't forget? dont forget what? you think that gelding him he isn't going to 'love' you anymore.. ingorance..


----------



## CrazyLegs (Aug 15, 2012)

nice to meet you all you been such a help.............. later


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

oh vair oh said:


> Because they have an inseparable bond that cannot be broken, and he'll save her from the mountain lions like the Black Stallion...



hey! Flicka was no stallion!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

CrazyLegs said:


> IM NOT GELDING HIM. Im not breeding him.


I can't understand this line of thinking. If you have no intention of breeding him, why keep him intact? He would live a much happier, less stressful life as a gelding and have a better prospective future should something happen and you have to sell him.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

oh vair oh said:


> Because they have an inseparable bond that cannot be broken, and he'll save her from the mountain lions like the Black Stallion...


Haha, no joke. I wish I had a pretty black stallion...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrazyLegs (Aug 15, 2012)

haha that was flicka........no i just dont ever want to geld him. ttul.


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx (Aug 17, 2010)

I may be wrong, but it seems you don't quite understand the information being put forth. Horse are not born full size-fact. In order to get bigger, bones mus grow-also fact. In order for a horse bones to grow height wise, they are born with these things called growth plates in the bones on top and bottom. The way these plates work, is that the cartilage on the end ossifies and adds a little more length to the bone. At a certain age (depends on breed of horse as well as which bone it is) the cartilage from the growth plate is "used up" and the bone has reached "full size" and is considered "closed" like people have been stating. On average the growth plate in the carpal joint (front "knee") close around 2.5-3.5 years old. If there is weight on the horses back (whether the back is able to support if or not) that will put quite a bit of pressure on the carpal joint. If there is pressure on the growth plates in the carpal joint before they are "closed" this can cause them to wear away. When they wear away there is little protection and bone may begin to rub on bone, which can create many health problems such as arthritis. Also this can stunt or stop their growth in that area as there is no more growth plate to grow. Hope this helps you to understand what may be going on inside your yearling every time you get on and walk him for 5-15 minutes.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I wish I could take that 'stallion'.. and geld him.. and put him on pasture for a while.. and continue to have a great horse for a long time. instead of 6 years..


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

The OP obviously knows much more than our combined experiences. To think that ALL of us are wrong, even though we are all putting out the same information.


----------



## CrazyLegs (Aug 15, 2012)

yeah that can be your own horse, Elvis wont be gelded.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Well I guess karma will hit her.. or her horse she 'loves' so much.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Sometimes too much love is the worst thing for a horse. Human emotions cause more harm and pain to horses than they care to believe. EGO, PRIDE, IMPATIENCE.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes but I wouldn't have much pride in a horse I made lame with my own ignorance.. and blindness to what is being put right infront of my face..


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm done with my soapbox; not gonna post any more here.  

I feel sorry for the horse.


EDIT: And not even ONCE has the OP addressed ANY facts we've given her about the horses knee growth plates. DENIAL!


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm at the end of my rope and am going to attemt to explain this. 

YOU ARE GOING TO RUIN YOUR HORSE!!!!!!

you have no idea
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

wonderul way to put that.. for some reason no one else could explain that..


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

HAHA yeah... I know. I thought maybe if I made it simple she'd understand, because the medical/scientific/proven whatever facts aren't working.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

poor boy.. i just wish some people didn't think that they knew everything.. I mean no one said that he wouldn't make a good horse.. just that riding him so young is going to effect him ALOT.. I'm sure he will make a good horse. but if it keeps going he only has a little time left.. he is just a baby in my eyes.. I have a filly the same age as him.. it kills me to think what might happen if i didn't own her..


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Trust me I understand, I had to sell my colt who is the same age as this one. He was well behaved and well cared for. I thought I was selling him to a knowledgeable person, and she is but not for babies. She sent me pictures of her daugher (11) on him. I was ****ed but there's nothing I can do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

ya well all I can do it hope that she realizes what she is doing and stops..


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Malice (Mar 10, 2012)

Well, she'll learn the hard way. When her horse is 10 and supposed to be at his prime, how he'll be a pasture ornament. How when he hurts himself/another horse/ someone she'll realize their is absolutely NO reason to keep him a stud just because. She'll have to learn by her own mistakes to realize what a sad future her horse has.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Folks, I see nothing good, at all, coming from this thread. It is obvious the OP has no intention of absorbing even the possibility that the many posters trying to explain about the growth plates being damaged may be correct. We can do no more.

Because the willing young horse doesn't look her in the eye and say "ouch" there must be no problem.

At least for now, this thread will be closed.


----------

